# Creepy House



## Eastw77 (May 16, 2008)

Tried to make a moody B&W landsacpe here. Hoping it looks a bit creepy. C&C always appreciated.


----------



## laxb0rder (May 16, 2008)

Im new to this so bear with me but i think if would be a little better if it went so centered. Other wise I love it.


----------



## Big Bully (May 16, 2008)

I personally think that it would be better without the rock, and like said above, if the house weren't so centered.
The lighting is very good. I do get the creapy vibe from your lighting. Great job though, I really like it.


----------



## Toni Marie (May 16, 2008)

I love it just the way it is.


----------



## shawnxstl (May 16, 2008)

Personally, I like the rock. It adds some texture and some life in the foreground.  I love the lighting. Good shot.


----------



## kundalini (May 16, 2008)

I rather like the rock.

You caught a very moody sky to go along with the photo.

The lighting is good.

Centered is not good for me, but what kills it for me is all the tangled confusion in the upper left of the photo.  Particularly the power pole and power lines.  

I would suggest (if possible to revisit) to get a different PoV (point of view).  Additionally, maybe try to kneel or even in the prone position.  Try many variables.

It's a neat house.


----------



## Eastw77 (May 16, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies. 

I like the rock, it gives foreground interest. As for the compostion well as I said I liked the rock and this was the best I could come up with composing around said rock. I need a wider angle lens to fit more stuff in or perhaps a forklift then I can move my foreground insterest!


----------



## Parago (May 17, 2008)

Hope you don't mind; I played around with it for a bit, just because I like the house and idea.. and I agree about it needing a different crop. Hope you like it..


----------



## Parago (May 17, 2008)

Meh, looking at my edit.. I'm not really sure. The rock DOES add something.. but a wider lens would have been cool I guess.


----------



## Big Bully (May 17, 2008)

I like the edit, but... You are right, there is just something about that rock now that I look at the two.. Hmm..
But your edit does make the house look alittle more creepy!


----------



## Eastw77 (May 18, 2008)

I still prefer it with the rock I'm afraid. There is just something about that rock in the foreground. I just adds so much more to the pic in my view.


----------



## Parago (May 18, 2008)

Eastw77 said:


> I still prefer it with the rock I'm afraid. There is just something about that rock in the foreground. I just adds so much more to the pic in my view.



I think you're right! Maybe if you had gone down on the ground to move the rock up and possibly cover those doors then you could have produced a different crop AND include the rock.


----------



## anubis404 (May 18, 2008)

It does look creepy. I love it, especially the dark clouds (or the clouds that look dark). All thats missing is The X-Files theme song.


----------



## Eastw77 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for your comments


----------



## Big Bully (May 19, 2008)

I just asked an innocent bystander and he said that he likes it with the rock. It is the rock and the scenery around the house that makes the picture so creepy. 
Just thought I would enter the .02 of someone else.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (May 19, 2008)

I like the picture. It is what is there. The Rock gives some perspective to the house. I don't really see the tangle of line mentioned above. If any thing I would play with exposute a little and lighted the dark face of the house about one stop.


----------



## KenCo (May 19, 2008)

I quite like it too but would disagree with the above in that I would darken SOME of the shadows. I think it is looking a bit gray with little black.....this would add some depth to the image and enhance the creepy feel imo.


----------

